# P.S. Opus Prototype



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

This was my gift from Wombat from the secret Santa trade and it is a great fork. I go over almost everything in the video except that it has dipped forks to hold the bands in place. Also it has slots to hold flats or work well with the holes for matchstick tubes as well.






To anyone thinking of getting one of these for there collection or use as there main slinger I would highly recommend this frame.

Thanks again Wombat this this is awesome I hope you enjoy your gifts as well.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice slingshot and good shooting buddy!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Walter sure makes a great shooter! Looking forward to seeing what he gets. .
And good shooting mate, you have a unique style,its been said before, and it works well for you


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful Catty, nice Shooting. I bet you love your new Collectors Piece


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thats a beauty


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shooting! Walter's slingshots are some of the best out there, ain't they? Congrats Matt!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Dude, its like you have a 50cm draw? Kool ss man, i like big ones.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> Dude, its like you have a 50cm draw? Kool ss man, i like big ones.


It is a 28 inch draw and I find it isn't the size of the draw that matters its how you use it. :naughty: For me butterfly slinging is not my thing for target shooting.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I almost missed this! cheers for the review, glad you like it.


----------

